# Inlay in box lids.



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I make and sell cedar boxes with images inlaid into the hinged lids. Boxes measure 7 1/2" x 5 1/2" x 2" deep. I have made and sold over 1000 of these. I can do custom work also.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You do beautiful work! Have you posted them over at the Barter Board? How much do you ask for them?


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you. $20 each. Yes, I had them on Barter board last year. Never did get any sales there though. I may try there again.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I posted again in Barter Board and got zero replies. I post in four other forums and get 50 times the response I get here in homesteading. In my experience homesteading is a waste of time for me.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

They are nice and I see some I would like to have for gifts ... I will keep you in mind

....very nice work


----------

